# Still in limbo



## seansmom512 (May 31, 2011)

I haven't posted in a long time. My husband and I have been married for 6.5 yrs. Lots of complications and difficulties. We separated a little over a year ago, dated and grew very close to other people. He ended up basically going crazy when he saw that I had really moved on and did some stupid things. We ended up getting back together, even though at the time it wasn't really where I wanted to be. He had threatened to ruin my new relationship, kill or really hurt my boyfriend, and never let me go. And yes, with his mindstate, I really believe he would have hurt my new boyfriend (even though my husband had moved on with someone else too). Our prior relationship had major problems, from his cheating once, 6months after marriage, to inappropriate internet activity such as sending penis pics and receiving intimate pics from women that he knows. We have a 3 yr old son, which is another reason I stayed instead of getting a restraining order. I can't bare to not see him everyday. Plus as crazy as my husband was, I know he was just heartbroken and didn't know what to do. Since getting back together last October the inappropriate activity has stopped. He's really trying to be a good husband and father. I'm pregnant again (7 months). I'm still having problems with intimacy. I don't want to make out, kiss and stuff like that. Sex is more of a chore. It was exciting and passionate when I had been with someone else during our separation, so why can't I do that with my husband? Looking back it's been like that for us for years. At first I thought it was from his cheating, but maybe he did what he had to to get what he wasn't getting at home? He tries to talk about our sexual relationships with the other people during our separation, to try to figure out why our sex life isn't the same and has no passion. But it hurts me to remember that time because honestly I'd never known it could be that way. I'm so confused.


----------

